# Baby playpen converted for a tegu?



## boxers1997 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have an older baby playpen that my mom doesn't have any use for and I was wondering if anyone else has gotten this idea or have tried it as a permanent/semi-permanent enclosure either for juveniles or sub adults for a short time being or even for quarantine.
I don't see why it wouldn't work out, but I'm still trying to figure out what to cover the sides with since they're mesh and any tegu could easily shred it or climb it.
Any advice or comments would be much appreciated.


----------



## boxers1997 (Jan 26, 2014)

Btw dimensions of it is 2ft wide, 3ft long, and about a foot and a half tall.


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 27, 2014)

How would you keep humidity and temps up?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 6, 2014)

nope. even with modification, thats not gonna work and is even a big fire hazard. please dont try it.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 10, 2014)

Whether it's for permanent, semi-permanent, quarantine or whatever else - it will not work.


----------

